# Wingers World Promotion



## kentenko (Sep 15, 2012)

All right about a year ago on another Forum I started a thing called Wingers World it was essentially a world/universe based on Doug Wingers Pics and the characters in it. I've asked some owners of characters to use them but so far I only have permission for 2 characters Chessia and Pnor though Pnor techincally hasn't even been written. The other character was Phrase but I cannot use her so I made my character to replace her. Anyway here's the backstory and the rules and other things if you have questions let me know and if you want to contribute send me a message for the story and if it's based on a pic either post up the pic so that people know that it's been taken or going to be used. Also people can tie in stories together for example I can tie in Abaddonfanboy's for science story with a story of mine by referencing things from for science. Enough jibber-jabbing

Welcome to Wingers World!!!

The World of Winger
Welcome to planet Winger, a world much like earth but oh so very different for in this world there are many strange and wondrous creatures and people. Magic and Science is at an all-time high however they do not agree with one another. Thereâ€™s Hekaton the Magical City where magic is the dominant factor and the norm. Thereâ€™s also Zion the Technological City where science is the power and the brilliant minds of today are born. However thereâ€™s a city where the two grudgingly blend together. This city is known as Eden and it has the greatest minds and the best magic users available. But how did this all start? How did magic even come into being? Well hereâ€™s the story, long ago the people of mall were studying the effects of a new Energy source dubbed â€˜Winger Energyâ€™ founded by Dr. D. Winger. This energy source was not only potent but was produced in humans, however it could only be extracted through sex. Man-kind then began to find new ways of harvesting this energy and ways to produce even more energy. They then began test cross species fusion or anthromorphication by combining human DNA with animal DNA. The tests, at first, began unsuccessfully but soon after a scientist proposed to use Winger Energy as a catalyst and so was born the Anthro/Furry population. It was a population that quickly grew with various furries coming into being in particular horses, minks, mice, foxes, dogs, rabbits, squirrels and skunks.


However despite their growing population most of the people treated Furries with disdain and disgust, finding them to be â€˜unnatural abominationâ€™ or â€˜oversexed freaksâ€™ for Furries had a near bottomless libido due to their dual human and animal nature. Shortly after Furries came into being a new sex emerged in a random few humans and furries; due to Winger Energy, the herm or hermaphrodite sex. It was discovered when one day a human and a furry after being infused with energy suddenlyâ€¦ transformed, both were originally women when they turned into herms. They described the feeling as being incredibly pleasurable and highly orgasmic. However something unexpected happened to these two after they turned into hermsâ€¦ theyâ€™re bodies began to produce much more energy than normal and this affected their bodies in a unique way. Theyâ€™re sexual organs began to growâ€¦ larger and larger their breasts, their new cocks and balls growing bigger and bigger. Scientist were baffled herms produced more energy than normal beings it was then that tests were made. This state of oversized organs was called Hypertrophy or in simple terms Hyper.


This new phenomenon stirred a new fashion for those who were not herms. This Hyper state had sparked a craze unlike any other, people who were addicted to size wished to be Hyper. The scientists soon found the source of the cause, of this strange yet highly arousing state. It was Winger Energy, it just so happened that if left to constantly produce in the body long enough the body would adapt and begin to change to suit the energyâ€™s need. It was then a system of measurement was established. Ranging from 1-6; 1 being the smallest and 6 being the largest. Those from level 1-level 4 have a chance at a normal life provided they relieve themselves before they reach level 5. For those at level 5 and level 6 they have no chance at a normal life for they must be constantly drained every minute and every day forced to produce energy at a constant basis like a cow bred give meat and milk.

A year passes with the rise of herms and Hypers and yet Furries are still looked at as abomination due to them usually producing greater amounts of energy than normal human. But then a strange thing occurred a meteor fell onto an abandoned island. Many went to find the space rock however when they found it they were disappointed to find that it was a ordinary rock. At least that was the belief when they first found it. Having no use for it they put it into a museum. One could call it chance otherâ€™s may call it fate and still some call it a brilliant accident. One day an old self-proclaimed Shaman visited the museum in hopes of seeing the meteor for he â€˜claimedâ€™ to have a necklace fashioned from a different meteor. This however was a truth and it would be the critical point in the history of Winger. For when the two meteors came within contact of each other they released a massive wave of Winger Energy forever altering its people. The number of furries shot up and people with the talent for it learned magic, while others gained a deeper understanding of science.

However this wave of energy also created numerous Hypers as well as another group giant furries and humans known as Macroâ€™s. These giants are not to be confused with Hypers for Hypers have energy concentrated in specific parts of their bodies. Macros have energy in every portion of their being making them different but similar to Hypers in the sense that they are oversized. But other than that these giants have no relation to hypers. More about that later, as time passed Furries eventually began to speak up for themselves with people adjusting to having massive over developed organs and sex drives many furries were now being treated as toys and pets. However thanks to poodle and her human lover the barrier was broken and furries were excepted into the community. But not every furry was treated equally there are still furries that are treated as cattle however they will speak up for equality when the time is right.

But enough about that this planet is now the stage for a new tale of stories, and here is one of them set shortly after the meteor incident. A tale of one poodle and a human scientist who struggles to perfect the formula to creating Hermaphrodites.

Now some of you might be wondering what does this have to do with bringing out writers... well I hope that a great deal of people here know of the ever famous artists known as Doug Winger if you don't know him then look for him here he's got a ton of stuff. Anyway people have seen his pictures before and may have gone what would it be like if this picture had a story behind it Well with the creation of this now you can! Now most of these characters don't have names well never fear you can give them a name just as long as you remember other characters and their names, for thanks to Winger we have a large assortment of characters to choose.

I believe now is the time for me to give an example of a story... but before I do that... I will expliain a few rules... If you're gonna base it on a story on a picture please post the picture first then the story or if you have character that is one of Winger's works then post the picture of the character then write your story here... Ah and if you are writing a story in the Winger world specify which city you're going to be writing in... remember there are three cities, one that revolves around technology one that revolves around magic and one city where these two grudginly mee together. Now where this story takes place is in neither of these cities. It takes place in the ocean roughly a year after the introduction of Winger energy or Winger particles... When furries were still being treated with disgust... so here we go... I pray for people to jump on this wagon if there is something you need clarify ask me... Ok let me rephrase that... if you want to feature a futa they either have to be A: Born a futa or B: Must have been transformed into a futa via science or magic... They don't always have to end up hyper but they do have to get rid of their energy build up....


​Rule Number 1: Herms or Futa's whichever you prefer are either born Herms, or are turned into herms through magic or science after 2 years of the out break of Winger energy
Rule Number 2: All beings produce energy from anthro's to humans from single sexes to herms how much energy they produce differs from person to person but their organs grow to show how much energy they contain the bigger the organ the more energy they produce and the more energy they produce the bigger they get. They will need to dispense this energy in order to prevent themselves from growing too big... However it is possible for a person to lost the ability to produce energy... though it is a rare case...
Rule Number 3: There are several levels of hyper ranging from one to 6... here are some pics to give you an idea of those levels...


 <---Level 1


 <---Level 2


 <---Level 3


 <---Level 4


 <---Level 5


 <---Level 6
Now that you've seen the levels you should have a good idea as to what Herms and other people will look like depending on the levels... Also it should be noted that Herms or people that pass level 5 cannot release enough energy to return to level four or lower and because of that they cannot live normal lives and are turned into energy factories...
Rule Number 4: Energy is in sexual fluids meaning cum, breast milk, and pussy juice... it can transfer to another person and increase their energy output significantly... Because of this if a herm has sex with a person that doesn't produce energy cums inside of that person the person will start to produce energy...
Rule Number 5: Like I said before if you are using a picture as a base for your story please post the picture in question first before the story... and if it's an orginal story in this world dont' worry about putting up a picture...
Rule Number 6: If you're going to write in this, you must either indicate which city it takes place in, if it takes place in a city, or if it's not in the city where it also takes place.
Rule Number 7: All the cities in Winger's world run on Winger Energy this energy allows the cities to be powered and made stable in order for this energy to continue facilitating to the city the people usually will deliever it via the draining station set up to take the Energy and transport it to the cities power supply to be made into energy to power the city. I forgot this rule and it's pretty important... keep this in mind for future stories...
Rule Number 8: Hekaton is the magic city so everything and anything that happens here is a result of magic, there are summonings, rituals, oaths and various other things that pertain to magic. Hekaton is ruled mainly by a magic council of furries but there are humans on the council just very few. The council is among the most powerful of magic users however there are powerful magic users that are not on the council a good example is Aym from right side of the ward. Zion is the technologically advanced city and as such science logic and reasoning are the ruling factors of this city. There is a president body here mainly consisting of council members and representatives. In the earlier days it was ruled mainly by humans but with the anthro rights through the years furries have also been seen in the council. Finally Eden is a city of magic, and science combined. As such they have the advancement of science and the flexibility of magic. They are seen as the ultimate combo and as such have the best of both magic and science the advancements here are for equality and for comfort. They make the majority of the laws in the world and have the greatest power out of all the cities.
Rule Number 9: There is a group called the IWESB "International Winger Energy Security Bureau" also known as the Skunk Scrubbers who are like a security force they are based on Eden and are magically and technologically the best. They serve as security and when a Level 6 arises they will take them and transport them to a location designed for Level 6's and Level 6's are more or less energy factories.
Rule Number 10: All cities are powered by energy, there are draining stations everywhere in the three cities that allow people to drain themselves. Draining is important for high energy producers so that they do not become Level 6's the energy that is drained is sent to a station that take the energy from the fluids and use it for the city. There are high energy producers that work in stations and will release as much fluids as possible to power the stations as such they have discarded a normal life for service to the public.

Additional Info: It is possible for a Level 6 to go to Level 1 but it is extremely rare and it is not something that is inherited it is completely random probability. 

Any questions or suggestions for future are more than welcome... thank you...


----------



## kentenko (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/kentenko/ If you want to read some stories written by me and others every story is titled Winger's World so it shouldn't be hard to find...


----------

